# Free eBook: Keeping the Ten Commandments by J.I. Packer



## belin (May 8, 2014)

Free eBook: Keeping the Ten Commandments by J.I. Packer - The Gospel Project


----------



## Logan (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for this. Note that it is only in epub, prc, and pdf formats (no Kindle). I haven't tried to convert it to mobi yet.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 9, 2014)

Excellent, thank you!


----------



## VictorBravo (May 10, 2014)

Logan said:


> Note that it is only in epub, prc, and pdf formats (no Kindle)



*.prc files can be read by Kindles. They used to be so designated as unencrypted mobi files. I just tried the prc file on a Kindle and it works fine.


----------



## Logan (May 10, 2014)

Oh yes, I should have known that. Thanks!


----------

